# Does the re-arranging of scenery stress fish?



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Always wondered this, since occasionally I move the scenery around. I don't want to stress my fish since it forces them to re-establish new territories and whatnot. I'll stop immediately if it does.

I re-arrange about every month or so.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

It shouldn't


----------



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

sometimes i rearanged a couple things and it gave my hatchets both heart attacks and they swam in a circle and died


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

No it didn't lol.

I just think it would be like God's hand coming down and essentially plopping oneself into a new habitat. It'd piss me off tons. :evil:


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

MattD said:


> No it didn't lol.
> 
> I just think it would be like God's hand coming down and essentially plopping oneself into a new habitat. It'd piss me off tons.



LOL

I do it all the time, my fish are fine.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

it botherers ciclids but anything else couldnt care less i usally find all the mollies pecking at my arm


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

daisycutter said:


> i usally find all the mollies pecking at my arm



LOL!!!


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

daisycutter said:


> it botherers ciclids but anything else couldnt care less i usally find all the mollies pecking at my arm


I've heard that with cichlids when the territory struggles get out of control, this is one way to try and reestablish positioning.


----------



## AW0l (Apr 28, 2007)

its always a good idea to rearange the settign when adding new fish. this way the fish have to restart the peking order again giving the newcomer a chance to claim territory.


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont think it would help ... ther are benefits but i would use some other tool rather than ur hand


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

daisycutter said:


> i usally find all the mollies pecking at my arm


My mollies always pecked at my arm as well! They used to wait as soon as the lid opened and then ambush me as I entered!


----------

